# Looking for hairless rats in Orange County



## monkeyla (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!
My name is Monica and I am looking to adopt (or purchase) some hairless rats but I can't seem to find any information online. I've been looking for adoption agencies in Orange County but haven't had any luck. I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with some information on where I can find them or if you have any for adoption yourself!

So if anyone has any information it is much appreciated. And just FYI:
I am looking for females, preferrably babies 

Thank youu so much!


----------



## monkeyla (Sep 15, 2012)

To anyone who is curious, I did some research and I found a breeder that literally just breeded some hairless rats  I got lucky, and I will post pics in 5 weeks!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awww... can't wait to see them!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I would b very interested in this!! I'm in riverside county. U r talking about orange county CA right? I had been looking for a hairless when I got my boys but I haven't been able to find one!! If u can message me the info on the breeder or rescue I would love to talk to them too. I would only b able to get one male. I have three already. Lol! please let me know! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## monkeyla (Sep 15, 2012)

Stubbylove said:


> I would b very interested in this!! I'm in riverside county. U r talking about orange county CA right? I had been looking for a hairless when I got my boys but I haven't been able to find one!! If u can message me the info on the breeder or rescue I would love to talk to them too. I would only b able to get one male. I have three already. Lol! please let me know! Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


She is actually located in Rowland Heights which is not too far from Orange County. It would be a bit of a drive for you but I'm sure it would be worth it  I'll send you her e-mail so you can see if she has any hairelss males, and even if she doesn't, she told me that she will be breeding her hairless buck with her hairless female soon :}


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok thanks. No problem with Rowland Heights. I went to Diamond Bar and San Jacinto to pick up my other babies. The drive isn't a big deal for me!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Did u send me the breeders email? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## monkeyla (Sep 15, 2012)

Stubbylove said:


> Did u send me the breeders email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I haven't sent it yet, I will soon. I found out that all of the ratties she just bred have fur. So she will be breeding her two hairless soon. So we both have to wait at least another 2 months for them! I am going to adopt one from her most recent litter with fur, and then wait for a hairless pup


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm ok with waiting. I have three boys with fur right now. Two with standard fur and one Rex. My boys are about 3 months old. So I don't mind waiting. My cage is huge. Like 6-7 ratties big. I really wanted a hairless but couldn't find any around here. I was so excited to see ur posting. I did see a male hairless on Craigslist but he is 6 months and hasn't been with other ratties. I'm not sure how the introduction would go with my other boys. I think getting a baby would b easier?! Thanks again hope she has hairless in her next litter!! Yay 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## monkeyla (Sep 15, 2012)

Stubbylove said:


> I'm ok with waiting. I have three boys with fur right now. Two with standard fur and one Rex. My boys are about 3 months old. So I don't mind waiting. My cage is huge. Like 6-7 ratties big. I really wanted a hairless but couldn't find any around here. I was so excited to see ur posting. I did see a male hairless on Craigslist but he is 6 months and hasn't been with other ratties. I'm not sure how the introduction would go with my other boys. I think getting a baby would b easier?! Thanks again hope she has hairless in her next litter!! Yay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yeah its up to you if you want to wait, if you get a baby you will be able to introduce him to your other ratties at a young age and get him used to being with them. But also if you were to adopt the other one off Craigslist, I'm sure that with time he would get used to your other boys. The breeder will for sure have hairless because she is going to breed two hairless rats this time, instead of one hairless and one with fur  I will keep you posted and will send you them email soon!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I want to go with a baby instead of an older male. I just want introductions to go smoothly! Please let me know when she has babies!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

WooHoo! Congrats. I can't wait to see your new baby girls! About 3 weeks ago i adopted a baby hairless myself. ^^ Her name is magnalyn ( or maggy)


----------



## monkeyla (Sep 15, 2012)

Jfaye92 said:


> WooHoo! Congrats. I can't wait to see your new baby girls! About 3 weeks ago i adopted a baby hairless myself. ^^ Her name is magnalyn ( or maggy)


Oh my gosh! She is soooo cute  I cant wait to get mine ^.^


----------

